
How to get your first job as a self-taught programmer - fiodars
https://scientificprogrammer.net/2020/03/01/how-to-get-your-first-job-as-a-self-taught-programmer/
======
avmich
> It may come as a surprise to you, but many professional programmers are
> self-taught.

In high school, we once had a professor from a university visiting us to
encourage to apply there. He made a short speech, where he also said: "It's
important to learn and know how to learn by oneself. To demonstrate that,
consider where Nobel prize winners (he used another illustration) are taught.
Answer: there is no institution which teaches how to win Nobel prizes. Nobel
winners reach that level themselves."

Self-teaching is a sort of default, being both easiest to start and highest to
achieve level of learning. Just like most successful people are self-made
achievers, the best knowledgeable people are self-taught. There can be
exceptions, but those are rather exceptions, AFAIK.

------
cannot-remember
This mirrors my story almost exactly. Bachelors and masters degree in
engineering (not software). Got a job in a large company that had a software
team. Essentially just moved into that team by helping them with work. Built
up my skills both on the job and in my own time for what the job market was
asking for. Transitioned to full time pure software eng job in a new company,
never looked back since

------
1-6
In my experience:

Smaller companies will never find the perfect programmer; instead, it's more
certain that they'll find a person with good technical skills who can
eventually code.

~~~
mycall
Maybe that is why smaller companies often fail, they can't get the talent to
implement the ideas.

